# When do new Super6's arrive?



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm hearing rumors about June...

Anyone have ETA?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I saw a HiMod SS at Helen's Bicycle in Manhattan Beach, yesterday.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I think he's refering to the new prototype Super 6 used by Liquigas


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

LeDomestique said:


> I think he's refering to the new prototype Super 6 used by Liquigas


Yes, exactly what I was asking about...


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Well ?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's too early to say when Cannondale will release the current prototype model. I asked the Cannondale rep at the Amgent TOC. He said that Cannondale did not have a release date at the time and that they were in the process or refining the frame. If you look at past trends, then Cannondale will make the frame available later this year after the completion of the three Grand Tours. You probably won't ride one until early 2010.

CHL


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks CHL.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

There was a Cannondale presentation today in Italy about some new road tech... Whatever it is, the Giro starts saturday, keep your eyes open.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Cannondale is putting on sale the current Super Sixes that they've got...the frames, at least. So...yeah.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Grrrrrrr...i got a '09 Super Six 6 weeks ago !!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone should pay attention on Tuesday 5/12


Starnut


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

you da man star !


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

WOW, Starnut, you always have the info...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

:idea: 

I wonder where I get it?????



Starnut


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

I have this one...the only one in town.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Details are out, check cyclingnews and velonews. Delivery supposedly in July...


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Are they the last of the American Made bikes?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They are made in Asia...


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

Great info Starnut. 

I've spoken to a lot of Cannondale shops and most of them had NO idea.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is why I'm getting 09 frame and still carry the logo hand made.


----------

